# I have been written a letter



## 568129

*Ich bin einen Brief geschrieben worden.* 
 			 			 		  		 		 			 			Ist der oben stehende Satz grammatikalisch richtig?

Sind die folgenden Saetze grammatikalisch richtig und was ist die  Uebersetzung auf Englisch:

Ich wurde geschrieben. 
Ich wurde einen Brief geschrieben. 		




http://forum.wordreference.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=10824799


----------



## Frank78

I'm a bit confused. Are we talking about the passive or the present perfect progressive? I assume the former.

Passive:
Ein Brief *wurde *(von mir)* geschrieben* - A letter has been written (by me).


----------



## Gernot Back

568129 said:


> *Ich bin einen Brief geschrieben worden.*
> Ist der oben stehende Satz grammatikalisch richtig?
> 
> Sind die folgenden Saetze grammatikalisch richtig und was ist die  Uebersetzung auf Englisch:
> 
> Ich wurde geschrieben.
> Ich wurde einen Brief geschrieben.


Nein, diese Sätze ergeben auf Deutsch alle keinen Sinn. Man kann den ersten und den letzten Satz zwar Wort für Wort ins Englische zurückübersetzen und dann kommt natürlich wieder der englische Satz heraus, den du vermutlich zuerst in umgekehrter Richtung übersetzt hast. Aber so funktionieren Übersetzungen eben nicht:

Wahrscheinlich meintest du:_Mir wurde ein Brief geschrieben._
_Mir ist ein Brief geschrieben worden._​_Ein Brief_ ist dabei das Subjekt (Nominativergänzung) und _mir_ ist das Dativobjekt (Dativergänzung) des Passivsatzes.

Im Aktiv heißt der Satz:_Jemand schrieb mir einen Brief._
_Jemand hat mir einen Brief geschrieben._​Dabei ist dann _einen Brief _das Akkusativobjekt (Akkusativergänzung) und _jemand _das Subjekt (Nominativergänzung).


----------



## 568129

Dann,Ich wurde geschrieben als Satz hat kein Sinn? Wenn der Satz ich wurde geschrieben Sinn hat, was ist es denn?


----------



## Frank78

568129 said:


> Dann,Ich wurde geschrieben als Satz hat kein sinn? Wenn der satz ich wurde geschrieben sinn hat, was ist es denn?



"Ich wurde geschrieben" geht nicht. "Ich" taucht nur sehr selten in Passivsätzen als Subjekt auf, z.B.

"Ich wurde gefahren." - "I was driven."


----------



## 568129

Es geht mit Zum Beispiel: Ich wurde geraubt. I was robbed

Wie weiss man, wenn ich als Subjekt in Passivsaetzen geht,und wenn nicht?

Wie weiss man dass, wenn dass Formel: wurde + Partizip II, funktioniert und wenn nicht?


----------



## 568129

Wie weiss man dass, wenn dass Formel: ich+ wurde + partizip II, funktioniert und wenn nicht?


----------



## Frank78

568129 said:


> Es geht mit Zum beispiel: Ich wurde *aus*geraubt. I was robbed
> 
> Wie weiss man, wenn ich als Subjekt in Passivsaetzen geht,und wenn nicht?



Jemand hat *mich* ausgeraubt - *Ich* wurde ausgeraubt.
Jemand hat *mich* gefahren - *Ich* wurde gefahren.

Jemand hat* mir* einen Brief geschrieben. - *Mir* wurde ein Brief geschrieben.
Jemand hat *mir* gesagt, dass... - *Mir* wurde gesagt, dass...
Er zeigt *seinem Sohn* die neue Schule -* Seinem Sohn* wird die neue Schule gezeigt. 

Ein Dativobjekt bleibt immer erhalten, meine ich.


----------



## Robocop

"Ich + wurde + Partizip 2" works depending on the verb. For example:
- I have been beaten. = Ich wurde geschlagen
- I have been challenged. = Ich wurde herausgefordert.
- I have been asked. = Ich wurde gefragt.
- I have been disappointed. = Ich wurde enttäuscht.
- I have been cheated. = Ich wurde betrogen (coll. beschissen).
- I have been kidnapped. = Ich wurde entführt (in some context also "_ge_raubt" could be used).
- I have been robbed. = Ich wurde _be_raubt. ("special case", rob = rauben, berauben)

It does not work with other verbs:
- I have been given a letter = Ich wurde einen Brief gegeben. 
- I have been written a letter = Ich wurde einen Brief geschrieben.
- etc.

Just now, it occurs to me that "Ich + wurde + Partizip 2" does *not* work if the sentence has an accusative object.


----------



## Dan2

Frank78 said:


> Ein Dativobjekt bleibt immer erhalten, meine ich.


I think this is the key fact.

In _English_, when a verb has both a direct and an indirect object, the passive can be formed off either:

_Someone wrote me a letter_ =>
_A letter was written to me_ OR _I was written a letter._

In German, it's only a direct object (accusative) that can become the subject of a passive.

(_Ich wurde geschrieben_ ist dennoch _grammatikalisch _möglich, nicht wahr? Wenn ein Buch sprechen könnte, könnte es sagen, _Ich wurde 2010 geschrieben_. Warum geht das?  Weil dies das Passiv von "Jemand schrieb _mich_" ist.)


----------



## ablativ

Dan2 said:


> ... _Ich wurde 2010 geschrieben_. Warum geht das?  Weil dies das Passiv von "Jemand schrieb _mich_" ist.)




Aus dem gleichen Grund geht auch "ich wurde *an*geschrieben, weil dies das Passiv von "jemand schrieb *mich *an" ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Dan2 said:


> ...
> 
> (_Ich wurde geschrieben_ ist dennoch _grammatikalisch _möglich, nicht wahr? Wenn ein Buch sprechen könnte, könnte es sagen, _Ich wurde 2010 geschrieben_. Warum geht das?  Weil dies das Passiv von "Jemand schrieb _mich_" ist.)



But if you consider semantic, it is only possible in grotesque situations, as in Escher's famous picture with the hand drawing itself.

http://kafee.files.wordpress.com/2009/10/drawing_hands.jpg



If a book can speak in a fairy tale it can say "Jemand hat mich geschrieben."


----------



## 568129

Ich+ wurde+ Partizip II geht dann wenn der Partizip II Verb ist ein intransitives Verb.Das heisst das Verb hat kein Akkusativobjekt. So dann mit den folgenden intransitiven Verben ist diese Formel moeglich:

gehen. Ich wurde gegangen. I have been gone.
laufen. Ich wurde gelaufen.   I have been ran.
schlafen. Ich wurde geschlafen. I have been slept.
scheinen. Ich wurde geschienen. I have been shined
vergehen. Ich wurde vergangen. I have been vanished


----------



## ablativ

568129 said:


> ich+ wurde+ partizip II geht dann wenn der partizip II verb ist ein intransitives verb.Das heisst das verb hat kein akkusativobjeckt. So dann mit den folgenden intransitiven verben ist diese formel moeglich:
> 
> gehen. Ich wurde gegangen.      I have been gone.
> laufen. Ich wurde gelaufen.      I have been ran.
> schlafen. Ich wurde geschlafen.    I have been slept.
> scheinen. Ich wurde geschienen.    I have been shined
> vergehen. Ich wurde vergangen.    I have been vanished



Nein, leider alle falsch. Der Grund ist, wie du selbst erkannt hast, dass es sich bei diesen Verben um intransitive handelt, die kein Akkusativobjekt haben.


----------



## 568129

Robocop said:


> Just now, it occurs to me that "Ich + wurde + Partizip 2" does *not* work if the sentence has an accusative object.



Warum hat Robocop gesagt dass Ich + wurde+ partizip 2 funktionert nur wenn der Satz keinen Akkusativobjekt hat?


----------



## Hutschi

_gehen. Ich wurde gegangen.      I have been gone._

An exception is an idiom "ich wurde gegangen". This means "I was/have been fired".
But as you see it changes the meaning and has a kind or ironic message.
It is in contrast to "Ich bin gegangen".

The problem with the accusative object is that we have a passive construction.
If you form it to active, it changes:

Der Brief wurde geschrieben. -> Jemand schrieb den Brief.
Here the acc. object is "Brief", ((letter) - and you have to include a subject.
If you form this to passive again, it looses the subject.
The object of the active sentence will be the subject of the passive sentence.

If you want to transform the subject of the active sentence, it becomes a prepositional object  "von jemandem".


----------



## 568129

Dann in den folgenden Saetze ich + wurde+ partizip II geht weil die Saetze sind Redewendungen. Nicht weil die Saetze keinen Akkusativobjekt haben.

I have been beaten. = Ich wurde geschlagen
- I have been challenged. = Ich wurde herausgefordert.
- I have been asked. = Ich wurde gefragt.
- I have been disappointed. = Ich wurde enttäuscht.
- I have been cheated. = Ich wurde betrogen (coll. beschissen).
- I have been kidnapped. = Ich wurde entführt (in some context also "_ge_raubt" could be used).
- I have been robbed. = Ich wurde _be_raubt.  ("special case", rob = rauben, berauben)


----------



## berndf

568129 said:


> Dann in den folgenden Saetze ich + wurde+ Partizip II geht weil die Saetze sind Redewendungen. Nicht weil die Saetze keinen Akkusativobjekt haben.


Let me answer in English because you seem to have got it exactly the wrong way round: "ich + wurde+ Partizip II" is *only* possible, if there *is* an Akkusativobjekt in the active form of the verb, not if there isn't one.

Your sample sentences are correct* because* they have Akkusativobjekts.

What Robocop mean is that you can't use it if you want to *retain* the Akkusativobjekt in the passive form. What he tried to explain was in essence the same Dan said, namely that, contrary to English, you cannot transform an indirect object into the subject of the passive form but only the direct object. In English you can transform 
_I gave him a book._
in two ways into passive:
_The book was given to me_ (direct object becomes subject).
_I was given the book_ (indirect object becomes subject and the direct object is retained).

In German only the first passive form is possible:
_Das Buch wurde mir gegeben._


----------



## Hutschi

Alle haben in den aktiven Formen die Möglichkeit, eine Person als Akkusativobjekt zu verwenden. Es sind hier keine Redewendungen im eigentlichen Sinn.

In all these sentences there is an accusative object if you transform them to active.

Man kann alle umformen:
You can transform them:


I have been beaten. = Ich wurde geschlagen -> Jemand schlug *mich*. 
- I have been challenged. = Ich wurde herausgefordert. -> Jemand forderte *mich* heraus.
- I have been asked. = Ich wurde gefragt. -> Jemand fragte *mich*.
- I have been disappointed. = Ich wurde enttäuscht. -> Jemand enttäuschte *mich*.
- I have been cheated. = Ich wurde betrogen (coll. beschissen). -> Jemand betrog mich.
- I have been kidnapped. = Ich wurde entführt (in some context also "_ge_raubt" could be used). -> Jemand kidnappte *mich.*
- I have been robbed. = Ich wurde _be_raubt.  ("special case", rob = rauben, berauben) -> Jemand beraubte *mich*.

Ich wurde geschrieben.  - Das geht normalerweise nicht, weil "Jemand schrieb mich" normalerweise kein sinnvoller Satz ist. (This sentence is usually invalid and does not make sense.)

Ich wurde gegangen. - "Jemand ging mich" ist kein sinnvoller Satz. Deshalb funktioniert "Ich wurde gegangen" eigentlich nicht, sondern nur als Redewendung mit völlig anderem Sinn. (This sentence is usually invalid and does not make sense. Only it can be used as idiom. This is an exception. If you read it, you should note that it has a totally changed sense.)


----------



## Robocop

berndf said:


> "ich + wurde+ Partizip II" is *only* possible, if there *is* an Akkusativobjekt, not if there isn't one.


This statement is contradicted by my examples, which have no direct object.


> - I have been beaten. = Ich wurde geschlagen
> - I have been challenged. = Ich wurde herausgefordert.
> - I have been asked. = Ich wurde gefragt.
> - I have been disappointed. = Ich wurde enttäuscht.
> - I have been cheated. = Ich wurde betrogen (coll. beschissen).
> - I have been kidnapped. = Ich wurde entführt.
> - I have been robbed. = Ich wurde _be_raubt.


I still think that it is correct to say that "ich + wurde+ Partizip II" is *not* possible if there *is* a direct object.


----------



## berndf

Robocop said:


> This statement is contradicted by my examples, which have no direct object.
> I still think that it is correct to say that "ich + wurde+ Partizip II" is *not* possible if there *is* a direct object.


When I saw your earlier statement, I added an explanation to my post:


berndf said:


> What Robocop mean is that you can't use it if you want to *retain*  the Akkusativobjekt in the passive form. What he tried to explain was  in essence the same Dan said, namely that, contrary to English, you  cannot transform an indirect object into the subject of the passive form  but only the direct object. In English you can transform
> _I gave him a book._
> in two ways into passive:
> _The book was given to me_ (direct object becomes subject).
> _I was given the book_ (indirect object becomes subject and the direct object is retained).
> 
> In German only the first passive form is possible:
> _Das Buch wurde mir gegeben._


Is it clear now?

Quintessenz: Im Deutschen muss das Akkusativobjekt im Passiv zum Subjekt mutieren und kann darum nicht erhalten bleiben. Darum kann der Passivsatz kein Akkusativobjekt mehr haben, umgekehrt *muss *das Verb im Aktiv aber ein Akkusativobjekt haben.


----------



## Dan2

Robocop said:


> This statement is contradicted by my examples, which have no direct object.
> I still think that it is correct to say that "ich + wurde+ Partizip II" is *not* possible if there *is* a direct object.


One possible source of confusion: "if there *is* a direct object" in the _active _sentence or the _passive_ sentence?

_Ich wurde geverbt_ (passive) is possible if and only if the active sentence was _X verbte mich_ (note: "mich" is accusative).  But if the sentence was _X verbte mir das Buch,_ then you can't make an "Ich wurde" passive.  (But you _can_ make a "Das Buch wurde" passive.)

So while Robo's statement makes sense in the proper context, I think it's clearer to simply say that in German only an accusative object can be turned into the subject of a passive.

Edit: Crossed with Berndf, but maybe it's helpful to have both posts.


----------



## ablativ

Dan2 said:


> One possible source of confusion: "if there *is* a direct object" in the _active _sentence or the _passive_ sentence?





Dan2 said:


> _Ich wurde geverbt_ (passive) is possible if and only if the active sentence was _X verbte mich_ (note: "mich" is accusative).  But if the sentence was _X verbte mir das Buch,_ then you can't make an "Ich wurde" passive.  (But you _can_ make a "Das Buch wurde" passive.)





Bernd wrote _"ich + wurde+ Partizip II" is only possible, if there is an Akkusativobjekt in the active form of the verb, not if there isn't one._

What does "verben" mean? ---> "ich wurde geverbt" ---> X verbte mich ---> X verbte mir das Buch ...


----------



## Dan2

ablativ said:


> Bernd wrote _"ich + wurde+ Partizip II" is  only possible, if there is an Akkusativobjekt in the active form of the  verb, not if there isn't one._


I think he meant, if there is an accusative object *mich* in the active form of the *sentence*.
More generally, you can form a passive "X wurde ..." if and only if there is an acc. object X in the active sentence.


ablativ said:


> What does "verben" mean? ---> "ich wurde geverbt" ---> X verbte mich ---> X verbte mir das Buch ...


Sorry, I just mean "any verb" (and called its infinitive "verben" and its Partizip II "geverbt").  Just a way of indicating that what I was saying applies to _any_ verb, not a _particular _verb.


----------



## ablativ

Dan2 said:


> Sorry, I just mean "any verb" (and called its infinitive "verben" and its Partizip II "geverbt").  Just a way of indicating that what I was saying applies to _any_ verb, not a _particular _verb.



Sorry, Dan, I wasn't smart enough to figure that out.


----------



## 568129

berndf said:


> _I gave him a book._
> in two ways into passive:
> _The book was given to me_ (direct object becomes subject).
> _I was given the book_ (indirect object becomes subject and the direct object is retained).
> 
> In German only the first passive form is possible:
> _Das Buch wurde mir gegeben._



Das Zweite form ist moeglich auch:

Dann sind die folgenden Saetze grammatikalisch richtig:

I gave him a book. Ich gab ihm ein Buch.  Activsatz 

The book was given to me. Das Buch wurde mir gegegen. Passivsatz

I was given the book. Mir wurde das Buch gegeben.Passivsatz


----------



## berndf

568129 said:


> Das Zweite form ist moeglich auch:
> 
> Dann sind die folgenden Saetze grammatikalisch richtig:
> 
> I gave him a book. Ich gab ihm ein Buch.  Activsatz
> 
> The book was given to me. Das Buch wurde mir gegegen. Passivsatz
> 
> I was given the book. Mir wurde das Buch gegeben.Passivsatz


_ Das Buch wurde mir gegeben
_and
_Mir wurde das Buch  gegeben
_are the same thing: _das Buch _is the subject and _mir _is the indirect object. The word order is grammatically insignificant, it is only a matter of emphasis.


----------



## 568129

berndf said:


> _ Das Buch wurde mir gegeben
> _and
> _Mir wurde das Buch  gegeben
> _are the same thing: _das Buch _is the subject and _mir _is the indirect object. The word order is grammatically insignificant, it is only a matter of emphasis.





Aber die Betonung aendert die Uebersetzung auf Englisch:
Das Buch wurde mir gegeben. The book was given to me.
Mir wurde das Buch gegeben. I was given the book.


----------



## Dan2

568129 said:


> Aber die Betonung aendert die Uebersetzung auf Englisch:
> Das Buch wurde mir gegeben. The book was given to me.
> Mir wurde das Buch gegeben. I was given the book.


You say that with great certainty; how do you know that?   With neutral intonation the English sentences are quite equivalent to me.  And in either sentence, either "the book" or "I/me" can be made the focus by giving it contrastive stress.

(I can imagine that if you asked someone fluent in both English and German, "Well, if you're not allowed to say _*Ich* wurde gegeben_, how do you express _I was given_?", you might get (be given...) the answer, "Then you would say _*Mir *wurde gegeben".  _That appears to get you a little "closer" to the English sentence.   But I don't see how one can claim with absoluteness that each of the above sentences is *the* translation of the other.)

In support of Berndf's analysis: Note that this movement of "mir" to the front of the sentence has nothing to do with the passive.  In the same way that you can say either
_Das Buch wurde mir gegeben_ or _Mir wurde das Buch gegeben_ (passive sentences)
you can _also _say either
_Er hat mir ein Buch gegeben_ or _Mir hat er ein Buch gegeben_ (active sentences)
Word order is simply quite free in German.


----------



## 568129

Gernot Back said:


> Wahrscheinlich meintest du:_Mir wurde ein Brief geschrieben._
> ​.


----------



## berndf

568129 said:


> Aber die Betonung aendert die Uebersetzung auf Englisch:
> Das Buch wurde mir gegeben. The book was given to me.
> Mir wurde das Buch gegeben. I was given the book.


Das stimmt schon. Wir reden hier aber über grammatische Strukturen und die Strukturen von _Mir wurde das Buch gegeben_ und _I was given the book_ sind vollkommen unterschiedlich:
_Mir wurde das Buch gegeben_: Indirektes Objekt - Hilfsverb - Subjekt - Hauptverb
_I was given the book_: Subjekt - Hilfsverb - Hauptverb - direktes Objekt.

D.h., im Englischen bleibt _the book_ direktes Objekt, während es im Deutschen zum Subjekt wird. Das ist der Unterschied, den Robocop meinte.


----------



## Dan2

berndf said:


> _ Das Buch wurde mir gegeben
> _and
> _Mir wurde das Buch  gegeben
> _are the same thing: _das Buch _is the subject and _mir _is the indirect object. The word order is grammatically insignificant, it is only a matter of emphasis.


Dem stimme ich zu.  568129 aber schreibt:


568129 said:


> Aber die Betonung aendert die Uebersetzung auf Englisch:
> 1a) Das Buch wurde mir gegeben. 1b) The book was given to me.
> 2a) Mir wurde das Buch gegeben. 2b) I was given the book.





berndf said:


> Das stimmt schon.


Weiß ich nicht.  (1b) und (2b) sind genau gleichbedeutend.  Jede eventuelle semantische Betonung stammt aus einer eventuellen phonetischen Betonung, die auf jedes Wort (_I/me, given, book_) und in jeden Satz gesetzt werden kann.  Wenn (1b) und (2b) gleichbedeutend sind, wie kann man dann behaupten, dass (1b) *die* Übersetzung von (1a) ist, bzw (2b) *die* von (2a)?


berndf said:


> Wir reden hier aber über grammatische Strukturen und die Strukturen von _Mir wurde das Buch gegeben_ und _I was given the book_ sind vollkommen unterschiedlich:


Damit stimme ich überein.


----------



## berndf

Dan2 said:


> Weiß ich nicht.  (1b) und (2b) sind genau gleichbedeutend.  Jede eventuelle semantische Betonung stammt aus einer eventuellen phonetischen Betonung, die auf jedes Wort (_I/me, given, book_) und in jeden Satz gesetzt werden kann.  Wenn (1b) und (2b) gleichbedeutend sind, wie kann man dann behaupten, dass (1b) *die* Übersetzung von (1a) ist, bzw (2b) *die* von (2a)?


Sicher kann man 1a und 1b so betonen, dass der Fokus auf_ mir_ bzw. _me _liegt und 2a und 2b so, dass der Fokus auf _das Buch_ bzw. _the book_ liegt. In Abwesenheit einer übersteuernden Betonung liegt der Fokus in 1a und 1b doch zunächst bei _das Buch/the book_ und bei 2a und 2b bei _mir/I_.


----------



## Dan2

berndf said:


> In Abwesenheit einer übersteuernden Betonung liegt der Fokus in 1a und 1b doch zunächst bei _das Buch/the book_ und bei 2a und 2b bei _mir/I_.


Was das Englische betrifft, so höre ich es nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Sicher kann man 1a und 1b so betonen, dass der Fokus auf_ mir_ bzw. _me _liegt und 2a und 2b so, dass der Fokus auf _das Buch_ bzw. _the book_ liegt. In Abwesenheit einer übersteuernden Betonung liegt der Fokus in 1a und 1b doch zunächst bei _das Buch/the book_ und bei 2a und 2b bei _mir/I_.



Ich habe das Gefühl, dass hier eine Art "Gestaltwandlung" vorliegt.
Wenn ich den Satz (1a) oder (2a) betrachte, sehe ich es im ersten Moment genauso. Über die englischen Formen kann ich hier nichts sagen, sie sind von meinen deutschen  überlagert.

Wenn ich es längere Zeit betrachte, entsteht eine Art innere übersteuernde Betonung, und sie springt zwischen drei Stellen: "mir", "Buch" und "das"

1a) Das Buch wurde *mir *gegeben.  
2a) Mir wurde das *Buch *gegeben.  
1a) Das *Buch *wurde mir gegeben.  
2a) *Mir *wurde das Buch gegeben.  
1a) *Das *Buch wurde mir gegeben.  
2a) Mir wurde *das *Buch gegeben.


----------



## 568129

Sind die folgende Saetze grammatikalisch richtig:

_Ich bin ein Buch gegeben worden.I have been given a book._

Ich bin einen Brief geschrieben worden. I have been written a letter.


----------



## Hutschi

Nein. Das ist sogar unverständlich.
Es muss mit "mir" gebildet werden.

_*Mir ist* ein Buch gegeben worden. I have been given a book._

_*Mir ist ein*_ Brief geschrieben worden. I have been written a letter.

Vergleiche Deinen Beitrag in    #*26*.
Es ist nur eine andere Zeitform.


----------



## berndf

568129 said:


> Sind die folgende Saetze grammatikalisch richtig:
> 
> _Ich bin ein Buch gegeben worden.I have been given a book._
> 
> Ich bin einen Brief geschrieben worden. I have been written a letter.


No, it is again the same pattern: You tried to convert an indirect object into a subject. You have to look at the active equivalent:
_Jemand hat mir ein Buch gegeben
Somebody has given me a book._

An indirect (=dative) object can never be transformed into the subject of the passive, only the direct (=accusative) object can. In English you can convert the indirect object, too; but in German you can't.


----------



## 568129

Dann haben wir die folgenden Saetze:

I gave him a book. I gab ihm ein Buch. Activ

The book was given to me. Das Buch wurde mir gegeben. Passiv

I have been given a book. Mir ist ein Buch gegeben worden. Passiv


----------



## Dan2

568129 said:


> The book was given to me. Das Buch wurde mir gegeben. Passiv
> 
> I have been given a book. Mir ist ein Buch gegeben worden. Passiv



Both sentences are correct, but you're confusing two things, word order ("wurd order"?) and preterite vs Partizip 2.

Basic word order:
Pret: Das Buch wurde mir gegeben.
Part: Das Buch ist mir gegeben worden.

Starting with *either *of these two sentences, you can rearrange the word order in various ways (especially if other words are present), *one of which *is "Mir ist das Buch gegeben worden."


----------

